# Horses and chocolate?



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I would NOT do it. I heard it makes them sick. Look it up before you do it. I wouldn't feed my horse people food to begin with.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ Not all people food is bad for horses. I feed my mare chips and pretzels sometimes! She loves them!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Grains such as pretzles, cheerios, chips, bread, is fine. But once your going into straight chocolate, i find that as a problem. I rarely give my horse treats as it is. As a matter of fact they don't know how to teat out of someones hand and they would rather prefer grain to a preztel, chip, an apple and even a carrot.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My horse goes ape for human food, but I REALLY limit what she has. She's also got an iron gut, I don't think I could make her colic if I tried. :roll: The things that animal has consumed would make most people gasp in shock.

I mean, the obvious answer is no, do not feed your horse chocolate. Same as dogs, in sufficent amounts, the ingrediant theobromine can be toxic to them. However, I do feed my mare junior mints (small chocolate cover mints) occasionally as a treat because she loves them, and I've never had a problem. She's also stolen chocolate bars from unsuspecting children before, so I have to watch her like a hawk at shows and stuff. But again, I've owned her since she was born and I know she's gotten into things she should never eat and she's never had issues, so a chocolate mint once every six months isn't going to kill her. Is it the same for other horses? I think I may be nervous to try if the horse is completely unused to human food of any sort.

However, I honestly do not see a small nibble of chocolate being dangerous for any animal. But that's my opinion, it really is a judgement call.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I would not feed my horse chocolate, but I go give her candy sometimes. Like mints. I dont do it all the time though. But she loves it. I have never met a horse who would take grain over a juicy apple. thats weird. haha


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

My horses don't like people food. They prefer hay and grain. Iv offered Apples and Carrots to them and they just sniff it and move away.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

lol. I don't think it's a problem. My mom tells stories about her old pony (during the late 50's) who used to steal her hot dogs at horse shows, and drink her orange pop straight from the glass bottle. lol. I think they can take a lot....


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I know a horse who loves Mountain Dew, a horse who loves blueberry pop tarts, and horse who loves freeze pops (the ones that are liquids until you put them in a freezer and the you tear open the top of the package and push from the bottom) (especially the green ones). 

But if chocolate makes dogs sick it could make a horse sick. So don't try it with doing some research.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't think a little chunk off a hershey's is going to cause him trouble. My brother in law's little jack russel ate a whole box of Baker's chocolate, and didn't get more than indigestion(vet was overlooking him, and with dogs, it's the cocoa that's the problem, so you can't get much worse than Baker's chocolate). See if you can find anything on it online, but Im pretty sure most places are going to be pretty insistent on 'hay and grain only ... some veggies & fruits are ok' but let's face it - they say the same thing for people too ;D


----------

